# Mark Coleman, ever tested for his huge use of steroids?



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Come on, you have to test that. Thats obnoxious how much steroids he looks like he has been using. He looks like a linebacker for a football team except his muscles look like they have tennis balls just inserted into them. And his shoulders are huge as heck. And his strength is so crazy he broke the number one light heavyweight in the worlds arm. Someone test him, please. Tim Sylvia and Josh Barnett were caught using steroids but there muscles have never looked like Colemans.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*How do you know he uses steroids?*


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *How do you know he uses steroids?*


If you look at him once you can tell automatically he uses steroids. And their are rumors from sub fighter and other sites that he indeed uses steroids and has failed some tests in the past as why he left UFC because they test.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

hassent he always looked like that since his debut in the UFC 

steroids or not he's and entertaining fighter


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Coleman is insane strong, one of the strongest in the business. And he punches harder than anyone besides Fedor. And he has a lot of energy that makes him do excellent ground and pound tactics. I think he does use steroids but oh well hes still pretty awesome except that one where he broke my favourite fighters leg  and the Frye rematch.


----------

